# My Girl from the Bindi/Hero Litter :)



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl.  

I like Penelope--or Greta.  Whatever you name her will fit, I'm sure. Hope it comes to you soon!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How about Adorable Sweetie Pie? What a cutie!

Very thoughtful of you for your friend's grief.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Edna

Beautiful pup.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Linda, what a beauty. Her name will come in it's own good time.... and I'm sure it will be a timeless one.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is beautiful! Does she have a formal name? Theme?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She looks so feminine and pretty,

Tahnee's Wonderful World Of Olivia- Livvy
Tahnee's Letters to Juliet- Juliet

Avery
Luna
Lacey
Josie
Olivia
Ava
Summer
Annabel
Trill
Belle
Rosie


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tahnee's Tilt-A-Whirl
Call name Tilly


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Love her! She does look like a Polly.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

You could name her Polly Jr. and call her PJ


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I love her expression in the first picture. She's a beauty!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There were some really great names suggested on the Forum a little while ago, but I just haven't found one to stick. The theme is singers/songs. I can't believe she doesn't have a name yet


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nora Jones!! She looks like a Nora.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Favorite female singers:

Stevie Nicks
Ann Wilson (Heart)
Pat Benatar
Taylor Dane
Tina Turner
Adele
Katie Perry
Madonna
Jewel

I'll think of more...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tahnee's That's the way I like it (Kasey--or Sunny--for KC and the Sunshine band).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a list of the top 35 female pop singers:

Top 35 Best Female Pop Vocalists | The Wondrous Design Magazine


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I do like Nora.
A very pretty girl.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

debra1704 said:


> Nora Jones!! She looks like a Nora.


I love Nora too!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Kylie. Always wanted a female pup named Kylie.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Whitney
Adele
Avril
Rhianna
Katy
Taylor
Miranda
Mariah
Faith
Kesha


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very pretty girl. A read somewhere that "Bella" is a popular name for female dogs. We have always had trouble coming up with pet names.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh she's so pretty. How about Pollyanna?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

At Last My Love Has Come Along - call name "Etta"


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> At Last My Love Has Come Along - call name "Etta"
> 
> Etta James - At Last - YouTube


 
How funny, I was scrolling down to the bottom so I could add Etta James, and At Last... seriously one of my all time favorites. Her voice is like heaven...


That puppy girl certainly does have 'the look'. Thanks for the updates, I can't wait to see how she grows up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I still love
Tahnee's Turn Around Bright Eyes- Bonnie
Tahnee's Umbrella Ella -Ella
Tahnee's Dancing In The Moonlight- Sonata
Tahnee's Dream A Little Deam Of Me- Ella
Tahnee's Club Can't Handle Me- Star
Tahnee's Come Fly With Me- Luna
Tahnee's Rainbow Connection- Rainy, Serena


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Linda, she's just gorgeous.

I love this one!

I have a friend who just got a male golden puppy...

Tanbark's Walk This Way ... call name "Strut" 

love his name, too!



Wagners Mom said:


> *Tahnee's That's the way I like it* (Kasey--or Sunny--for KC and the Sunshine band).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous little girl, love the expression on her face in the first picture too.

Best of luck with your name selection, you've gotten some great suggestions.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

How bout going way back.... Frankie(for Sinatra) or Sammy and do something with Rat Pack......

We need a name before she comes to visit or we will have to pick one out ourselves


----------

